# SLOVAKIA – Trnava & Bratislava (Durio Uno’s travel PHOTOS)



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
.
*BRATISLAVA*

_Some pictures during my short trip to Bratislava, only lasts for about 3 hours, and due to the time constraint, I really missed plenty of beautiful stuffs offered by this city. Bratislava was really an “underrated gems” & “under-estimated”, after exploring it for some time, only then I realize that this city possess its own “charm”, well preserved, with stunning landscape, pleasant ambience . Hope you enjoy my “images in the hurry”….._
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures, kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, beautiful photos of Bratislava  please keep them coming


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^

thanks guys for the comments...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
Bratislava Castle...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.

Danube River...view from atop Bratislava Castle


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
Bratislava 










.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
.
...old Palace adjacent to the Bratislava Castle


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
.
...Bratislava Castle, by the bank of Danube River


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bellisima Bratislava.kay:


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^

...claro que si.....


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
Bratislava


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
Bratislava Castle is now being reconstructed


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Bratislava








.
.
.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice picutres.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

my god! Underrated thread, very wonderful and clean city! I'm shocked


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

it's shame that photos are make with mobile, so quality is poor, city looks better


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
Bratislava Castle








.
.
.
.
.
.


It’s 7.30 am at Bratislava square


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Aan said:


> it's shame that photos are make with mobile, so quality is poor, city looks better



I will never bring any camera, lighter, branded pen or things like that when travelling, because in the past, I tend to misplace them or just left them anywhere by accident. That’s the reason I used mobile instead. Initially I plan to use my Omnia, but I accidently left the travel charger at home. At the end I have no other choice & use my spare mobile with only 3MP camera.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

at Bratislava square


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updated photos of Bratislava


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Waaaoo beautiful land. kay:


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

looks really nice and beautiful


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
Parliament building, Bratislava


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Bratislava, still…


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great Slovakia! Greets from Serbia


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
^^^^

Thanks, greetings from Malaysia


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.

Bratislava castle









.









.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice and great photos, thanks again :cheers:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. kay:


----------

